# 64622 medicare denial



## larkatin (Jun 2, 2009)

We billed Highmark Medicare for 64622 RT, 64623 x 3 RT for a 2/18/09 date of service.  Pt returned and had 64622 LT, 64623 x 3 LT for 2/27/09.  Medicare paid the 1st DOS and denied the 2nd as "payment included in the allowance for another service".  I appealed, included copies of dictation for all dates of service, noting the Right & Left in particular.  I received a 2nd denial as within the global period.  What am I missing?  Does the global period for the right side include any services done to the left side?  Thanks ahead for any direction!


----------



## Chronicles Billing (Jun 2, 2009)

*64622 denial response*

I did not see any mention of modifier "78" to indicate to the Third Party Payer that the patient returned to the operating room for a related procedure during the "postoperative period".


Chronicles Billing Inc.


----------



## larkatin (Jun 2, 2009)

You're right!  I missed that completely!  Thanks so much.


----------

